# Alb-Gold-Trophy 1.Oktober 2006



## atomic66 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

kennt jemand von Euch die Strecke, bzw. Strecken ? Wie sind sie einzuschätzen im Verhältnis zum Black Forest Bike Marathon ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Mad Maz (21. Juni 2006)

Ich bin den Black Forest noch nie gefahren, dafür die Alb-Gold Trophy schon zweimal.

Der Austragungsort wechselt im Jahresrytmus zwischen Trochtelfingen und Münsingen. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die diesjährige Strecke genau der von vor zwei Jahren entspricht. 

Allgemein kann man jedoch sagen das die Strecke fahrtechnisch eher leicht ist. Relativ viele Schotterwege, teilweise auch schlechter Teer. Die Strecke beinhaltet keine längere Steigungen, sondern sammelt die Höhenmeter durch viele kleinere. Das macht die Strecke recht schnell. Die Top-Fahrer (sind meistens ein paar vom Team Alb-Gold dabei) ereichen einen Schnitt von um die 30 km/h. 

Trochtelfingen ist berühmt für schlechtes Wetter und die Strecke ist stellenweise windanfällig.

Ob ich diese Jahr fahr weiß ich noch nicht genau. Je nach dem wie eine Woche vorher Oberstdorf lief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (21. Juni 2006)

Hi Mad Maz,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt stellt sich für mich nur die Frage ob ich auf die 76 km oder die 106 km melden soll ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## arnte (28. August 2006)

ich will bei der alb-gold-trophy mein erstes rennen überhaupt fahren (die mittlere distanz).
um die allergrößten peinlichkeiten zu vermeiden wäre es super nett von euch, wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps geben könnten!
was sollte ich alles dabei haben?
was brauche ich auf keinen fall mitnehmen?
wie ist allgemein das verhalten, also was sollte ich unbedingt tun und was besser lassen?

schreibt doch einfach mal, was ihr bei eurem ersten rennen alles falsch gemacht habt und lasst mich so aus euren fehlern lernen bevor ich sie selbst begehe 

natürlich würden mich auch streckenspezifische tipps interessieren!

vielen dank schonmal!
gruß
arnte


----------



## Haardt (28. August 2006)

arnte schrieb:
			
		

> ich will bei der alb-gold-trophy mein erstes rennen überhaupt fahren (die mittlere distanz).
> um die allergrößten peinlichkeiten zu vermeiden wäre es super nett von euch, wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps geben könnten!
> was sollte ich alles dabei haben?
> was brauche ich auf keinen fall mitnehmen?
> ...



Was ich vor meinem ersten Rennen NICHT falsch gemacht habe:
ich hab mir nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht wie Du!!!
Im Endeffekt ists doch eh nichts anders als im Training. Nur dass Du etwas näher an der Kotzgrenze fährst. 
Ersatzschlauch, Montierhebel, Pumpe. 2 Trinkflaschen, paar Riegel oder Gels, und fertig. Und sei Dir gewiss, dass von Anfang an - zumindest vorne - ein Höllentempo gemacht wird


----------



## null.ahnung (31. August 2006)

Servus!
Ich möchte auch die 105km/1500hm fahren.Ich bin aber etwas über das Zeitlimit irritiert.75km in 3,5 Stunden(Schnitt von 21,5).Für mich als Hobbyfahrer könnte das eng werden.Sind zwar wenig Höhenmeter aber immerhin!2005 stehen welche im Ranking mit über 6 Stunden?Gabs da noch kein Zeitlimit oder gilt das nur für Lizenzfahrer?Weiss einer was?

Bis dann 
Oliver


----------



## easymtbiker (31. August 2006)

bin vor  2 jahren mitgefahren und hab die strecke als einfachste mtb-mara strecke in erinnerung, die ich je gefahren bin.... hätte man auch mit nem cross- rad fahren können. ok,mag jetzt unfair gegenüber dem veranstalter sein, aber die strecke könnte ruhig etwas anspruchsvoller sein. also zeitlimit mit nem 21,5-er schnitt schaffe sogar ich.....


----------



## arnte (1. September 2006)

wo hast du denn was von einem zeitlimit gesehn? ich hab gerade nochmal geguckt und kann nichts finden...


----------



## Haferstroh (3. September 2006)

Jaja, die raue Alb....aber nur beim Wetter, aber da ganz extrem. Über die Strecke sag ich nur     Aber da mir so ein Gebolze eh mehr liegt als rastloses Singletrail-Idealliniesuchen, starte ich villeicht mit meinem Zweitbike und den 1.4-Ritchey-Tomslicks


----------



## Haferstroh (3. September 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 2005 stehen welche im Ranking mit über 6 Stunden?Gabs da noch kein Zeitlimit oder gilt das nur für Lizenzfahrer?Weiss einer was?



Boa ne, sich 6 Stunden quälen für einen Minifutzelesmarathon in Hinterkleinkottenbüttel bei Einödingen nahe Vordergroßkotzingen?   Respekt


----------



## null.ahnung (3. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Das Zeitlimit steht im Fleyer.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (3. September 2006)

Und nochmal Hallo!!
@Haferstroh:
Das mit den 6Stunden sollte nicht großkotzig oder arrogant klingen.Ich habe auch für einen 115km/3100hm Marathon 7,5h gebraucht.Ich hab das nur geschrieben in Bezug auf das Zeitlimit.Denn wer die ersten 76km in 3,5h fährt braucht für die restlichen 30km nicht 3h. O.K.?
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Haferstroh (3. September 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmal Hallo!!
> @Haferstroh:
> Das mit den 6Stunden sollte nicht großkotzig oder arrogant klingen.Ich habe auch für einen 115km/3100hm Marathon 7,5h gebraucht.Ich hab das nur geschrieben in Bezug auf das Zeitlimit.Denn wer die ersten 76km in 3,5h fährt braucht für die restlichen 30km nicht 3h. O.K.?
> Gruss
> Oliver



Ich meinte das nicht in Bezug auf dich, auf diese jenen Fahrer von 2005, die 6h gebraucht haben, ganz unabhängig davon ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht und auf welcher Distanz. Ich sehe nur die Zeit an sich unabhängig von der Distanz....6h wären mir für ein kleineres Rennen wie der Albgold Trophy zuviel des Guten, auch wenn ich mit 6h das Rennen auf einem Podestplatz beenden könnte. So lange möchte ich nur auf den größeren Rennen fahren, wo es auch etwas "um die Wurscht" geht, noch mehr Cracks am Start sind und auch sonst einfach mehr Trubel von den Zuschauern und der Athmosphäre herrscht.


----------



## Oetti03 (4. September 2006)

Haferstroh schrieb:
			
		

> Boa ne, sich 6 Stunden quälen für einen Minifutzelesmarathon in Hinterkleinkottenbüttel bei Einödingen nahe Vordergroßkotzingen?   Respekt



Ist der Marathon echt so krass?? Hatte mir eigentlich auch überlegt ob ich mal mitfahren soll. Aber bei fast 90 km Anreise und folglich auch Rückreise und 35,- Startgeld sott schon weng mehr rausspringen... Taugt wenigstens die Verpflegung was? Oder gibts nur Sprudel und Banane?


----------



## sidano77 (4. September 2006)

verpflegung weiß ich nicht, aber danach gibts auf jedenfall nudeln


----------



## null.ahnung (4. September 2006)

Hallo!
@oetti03:
In den 35â¬ ist immerhin ein Teilnehmer-Trikot von Gonso enthalten.
Gruss

Oliver


----------



## atomic66 (4. September 2006)

Hatte mir auch überlegt dort zu starten, allerdings sind 200 km Anfahrt schon ein Wort

Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Marathon echt so krass?? Hatte mir eigentlich auch Ã¼berlegt ob ich mal mitfahren soll. Aber bei fast 90 km Anreise und folglich auch RÃ¼ckreise und 35,-â¬ Startgeld sott schon weng mehr rausspringen... Taugt wenigstens die Verpflegung was? Oder gibts nur Sprudel und Banane?



Also krass ist es sicher nicht! Ist halt wenig AthmosphÃ¤re dort. Geht eher so in die Richtung Insiderrennen. Beim Start und im Ziel gucken nur die Begleitpersonen der Fahrer zu, aber der Rest der BevÃ¶lkerung ist daran nicht so interessiert. (So kenn ich es jedenfalls von MÃ¼nsingen vor ein paar Jahren, vielleicht ist es mittlerweile anders) Wer mal z. B. in Albstadt gefahren ist, erfÃ¤hrt aber genau das Gegenteil.... Auch unterwegs bekommt man nur Zuschauer zu sehen, die eher zufÃ¤llig an die Strecke geraten sind....Will das Rennen auf gar keinen Fall schlechtreden, denn dafÃ¼r kann niemand was. 
Trotzdem alles in allem aber fÃ¼r den Marathonfreak ein echt schÃ¶ner Saisonabschluss, wenn wie gesagt kein Highlight, aber wer braucht das schon stÃ¤ndig? Werde aber evtl. trotzdem starten weil ich die Saison seither viel Krankheits- und Materialpech hatte und ich wenigstens hier noch was tun will.
Ein Vorteil ist sicher, daÃ ein schneller Fahrer immer freie Fahrt hat und ein langsamer sich nicht von den heranrauschenden schnellen Leuten bedrÃ¤ngt fÃ¼hlt. Das Feld zieht sich im Vergleich zu den groÃen Rennen sehr schnell in die LÃ¤nge, und jeder kann bald in Gruppen fahren, die seiner Leistung entsprechen.


----------



## Oetti03 (5. September 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> In den 35 ist immerhin ein Teilnehmer-Trikot von Gonso enthalten.



Na immerhin ein Trikot und nicht wieder ne Tasche...

@Haferstroh,

danke. Ich denk ich werd mich wenn, dann kurzfristig entschließen, ob ich mitfahr oder net.


----------



## null.ahnung (6. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich nehme 350km Anreise auf mich.Aber ich find es zum Abschluss einer Saison sehr gut,da nur wenige Höhenmeter.Ausserdem dürfte die Strecke auch bei schlechtem Wetter relativ gut fahrbar sein,da ja meistens auf Waldautobahnen gefahren wird.Zudem macht mir eigentlich jedes Rennen Spass.
MfG
Oliver


----------



## Scott (8. September 2006)

Für mich quasi ein Heimrennen. Nachdem ich verletzungsbedingt und durch Nachwuchs kaum zum Trainieren gekommen bin ist das dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen. Ich seh´s halt als Saisonvorbereitung  für 2007

Klar, Atmosphäre ist nicht mit Albstadt zu vergleichen. Die Älbler stehen auch nicht so früh auf um sich um 8.00 Uhr den A...... abzufrieren, während so ein paar Unermüdliche sich durch den Wald quälen. Albstadt ist halt im Sommer und Start um 13 Uhr am Samstag, das ist schon was anderes..... Hat aber nicht mit der Strecke zu tun. Die ist halt eine " Autobahn ", aber dafür für jeden, erst recht für Anfänger machbar. Wer Herausforderungen liebt, der hat sich sicher die Saison über schon ausgetobt. Und wer den Sport liebt, der fährt auch für ein Rennen in Hintertupfingen ein paar Kilometer an oder bleibt zu hause........
Wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und hoffe, daß es nicht a....kalt wird oder gar Dauerregen, dann ist es für jeden eine Herausforderung


----------



## Oetti03 (8. September 2006)

Kann jemand bitte mal den Streckenplan für dieses Jahr posten??!
Ich find ihn net auf der Homepage...


----------



## Haferstroh (8. September 2006)

Scott schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, Atmosphäre ist nicht mit Albstadt zu vergleichen. Die Älbler stehen auch nicht so früh auf um sich um 8.00 Uhr den A...... abzufrieren, während so ein paar Unermüdliche sich durch den Wald quälen. Albstadt ist halt im Sommer und Start um 13 Uhr am Samstag, das ist schon was anderes..... Hat aber nicht mit der Strecke zu tun. Die ist halt eine " Autobahn ", aber dafür für jeden, erst recht für Anfänger machbar. Wer Herausforderungen liebt, der hat sich sicher die Saison über schon ausgetobt. Und wer den Sport liebt, der fährt auch für ein Rennen in Hintertupfingen ein paar Kilometer an oder bleibt zu hause........



Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben!


----------



## Oetti03 (21. September 2006)

So, einen mach ich dieses Jahr noch!  Hab mich mal für die 78km eingetragen..


----------



## sash73 (21. September 2006)

hey oetti werde dort die 30km machen...genug lange gefahren sonntag nochmal in singen gasgeben dann njur noch 2 rennen auf kurz zum abschluß


----------



## arnte (25. September 2006)

so, die "besichtigungstour" hab ich überlebt. also mit nem crossrad kann das niemand fahren...na schön, es sind einige teile asphaltiert, aber es gibt auch genügend anstiege die sowohl sausteil als auch vom untergrund her nicht einfach sind. ich hoffe sehr, dass es am sonntag trocken ist, sonst wird das echt übel.
insgesamt finde ich die strecke aber wirklich schön. ich freu mich auf sonntag (hoffentlich spielt petrus mit...)


----------



## BaSiS (25. September 2006)

arnte schrieb:


> so, die "besichtigungstour" hab ich überlebt. also mit nem crossrad kann das niemand fahren...na schön, es sind einige teile asphaltiert, aber es gibt auch genügend anstiege die sowohl sausteil als auch vom untergrund her nicht einfach sind. ich hoffe sehr, dass es am sonntag trocken ist, sonst wird das echt übel.
> insgesamt finde ich die strecke aber wirklich schön. ich freu mich auf sonntag (hoffentlich spielt petrus mit...)



wenn Du die Strecke schon besichtigt hast, also ich war die letzten Jahre immer dabei und habe die Anstiege nie gefunden, gibts doch eine neue Strecke ????
und Crosser können laufen    
bei Regen fahr ich eh nicht, spinn doch nicht jetzt nochmal dreckig zu machen uhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnte (25. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> wenn Du die Strecke schon besichtigt hast, also ich war die letzten Jahre immer dabei und habe die Anstiege nie gefunden, gibts doch eine neue Strecke ????
> und Crosser können laufen
> bei Regen fahr ich eh nicht, spinn doch nicht jetzt nochmal dreckig zu machen uhhhh




ja ja schon klar, du bist der held und deiner ist am längsten...

das 150 höhenmeter am stück kein BERG sind ist mir auch klar. bergauf muss man da trotzdem fahren und steil ists auch.
und wenn du jetzt fertig bist mit wichsen kanst du ja auch noch was sinnvolles schreiben...


----------



## Cyclomaniac/TB (25. September 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> @oetti03:
> In den 35 ist immerhin ein Teilnehmer-Trikot von Gonso enthalten.
> Gruss
> ...



Gibts das trikot auf für die 28km strecke? die kost ja nur 15 euros...


----------



## Callimero (25. September 2006)

nee tim, das hab ich schon irgendwo gelesen! da gibts dann glaub ich n t-shirt! 
wenn ich falsch lieg, verbessert mich bitte!
an die locals bzw die, die die strecke kennen: wie siehts aus mit den downhills? technisch anspruchsvoll, oder waldautobahnabfahrten?

gruß

Flo


----------



## null.ahnung (25. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Das die Strecke sonderlich schwierig(konditionell) ist glaube ich nicht.Die Höhenmmeter-Angaben sind doch relativ easy.Und ein Siegerschnitt von 30km/h letztes Jahr spricht wohl auch dagegen.Hab ich mir zumindest so gedacht.Sonst hätte ich mich nämlich nicht für die 105km angemeldet.
Gruss

Oliver


----------



## Giant_Team (25. September 2006)

@ null.ahnung:
Letztes Jahr war´s eine komplett andere Strecke, da Marathon DM war.
Ansonsten wechseln sich Trochtelfingen u. Münsingen jährlich ab.

Aber am Streckenprofil ändert sich trotzdem nix: übelst schnell, kurze knackige Anstiege, einige km über Wiesen, aber generell fahrtechnisch eher einfach.
Ich glaube, ziehmlich zum Anfang der Runde gibts einen schönen Schlammweg und wenn´s noch a bissle regnet wird das ein geiles gerutsche  Und weils so schön ist, dann auf der Lang gleich 2 mal.


----------



## fischerman (26. September 2006)

Hi,

ich komm auch aus der Gegend und bin die Alb-Gold deshalb auch schon oft gefahren. Da ich aber momentan in Frankreich wohn, werd ich dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren. Bin zwar am WE zufällig auf der Alb, aber mein Bike ist hier in Frankreich. Ich werd dann einer der wenigen Zuschauer sein ;-)

Was über die Atmosphere geschrieben wurde stimmt leider, obwohl es letztes Jahr bei der DM etwas besser war (lag erstens am Wetter und zweitens an der Strecke denk ich). Allerdings muss man sagen, dass es bei der Alb-Gold in den letzten Jahren immer nur ein Wetter gab: 5 Grad und Dauerregen! Wer stellt sich schon bei so nem Wetter am Sonntag morgen in den Wald und schaut sich ein Bike-Rennen an?
Also fahrtechnisch ist die Strecke null Problem, weder up- noch down-hill. Die einzigen Probleme die ich da hatte, waren meistens, dass die Technik wegen des Drecks nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hatte.
Dieses Jahr ist ja Start in Trochtelfingen, da empfiehlt es sich am Start zu schauen, dass man vorne steht. Nach ca. 2km geht die Strecke nämlich in den Wald und die ersten par 100m dort können, wenn es nass ist, etwas rutschig sein. Deshalb kommt es dort öfters mal zu Stau.

Gruß aus Toulouse und viel Erfolg am Sonntag!


----------



## BaSiS (26. September 2006)

arnte schrieb:


> ja ja schon klar, du bist der held und deiner ist am längsten...
> 
> das 150 höhenmeter am stück kein BERG sind ist mir auch klar. bergauf muss man da trotzdem fahren und steil ists auch.
> und wenn du jetzt fertig bist mit wichsen kanst du ja auch noch was sinnvolles schreiben...



bin zwar noch nicht fertig - aber die Tastatur ist ja nicht meine 
klar Berge sind eben ab 1500Hm, iss halt so und lang fahr ich auch gerne und wenn's steil ist laufen schneller confused: )


----------



## Dot (28. September 2006)

Wie groß wird denn das Teilnehmerfeld so ungefähr sein?

Gruß an alle, die sichs nochmal geben am Sonntag.

Bis dann.


----------



## Oetti03 (28. September 2006)

Schau doch auf der hompage in die Starterliste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (28. September 2006)

na gut. Trotz der vielen verschiedenen Meinungen werde ichs wagen und mein bestes geben und hoffe viel Spaß auf der Strecke zu haben. Fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten mal die 78 Km.Wünsche euch viel Spaß und uns allen gutes Wetter. 

Gruß
Tina


----------



## null.ahnung (28. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Insgesamt sind es bis jetzt ca.800 Anmeldungen.Davon ca.150 auf den 105km.
@cecil:Viel Spass!!Sieh zu das Du die Fahnen der Eifler würdig vertritts. .Und denk immer dran:Qualität kommt Qual!   
@alleas Zeitlimit auf den 105km wird wohl eher 3Std40min betragen und bei Regen/Matsch auf 4Std hochgesetzt.
Ich wünsch Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!
Gruss Oliver


----------



## arnte (29. September 2006)

tja, regen wirds geben. das kann ja lustig werden...


----------



## NightRacer (29. September 2006)

Hi @all,

Frage an die schnellen Jungs: werden auf der Strecke Trinkflaschen gereicht,
oder muss man zum füllen anhalten?
Muss ich meine FlaschenNeger selber organisieren?

Wie sind die öffentlichen Straße abgesperrt?
lassen die meine (Flaschen)Leute da durchfahren, oder sind die Vollgesperrt?

Und: Wie kommt dann die langstrecke zustande?
Auf der HP ist nur der Plan der Miteldistanz abgebildet.
Fährt man von der Strecke eine kleine schleife nochmal?
Wenn ja,...wo...wie?


greetz

MichL


----------



## Scott (29. September 2006)

Zu den Flaschen kann ich Dir nichts sagen, Verpflegungsstation gibt´s aber mindestens eine, wenn nicht sogar zwei und für die Langdistanzler noch nach der Zieldurchfahrt, wenn Du nochmals auf die kleine Schleife einbiegst. So war´s auf jeden Fall bisher. Die kleine Schleife also von der Zieldurchfahrt bis Richtung Meidelstetten und zurück. 
Denke aber, daß wir viel Regenwasser schlucken müssen.......  )))


----------



## Oetti03 (29. September 2006)

Scott schrieb:


> Denke aber, daß wir viel Regenwasser schlucken müssen.......  )))



Jepp, da könntest Du recht haben. Könnt so ne Art Trip in die Hölle werden... 

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/5432x3-d3.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (29. September 2006)

üüüübel....krasse vorhersage...zum glück bin ich noch nicht angemeldet...
kann ich immernoch n rückzieher machen

...aber zum saisonabschluss müsst man sichs ja eigentlich schon nochmal richtig DRECKIG geben...


----------



## Oetti03 (29. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ...aber zum saisonabschluss müsst man sichs ja eigentlich schon nochmal richtig DRECKIG geben...



Genau. Das ist die richtige Einstellung!! Bin mal gespannt ob die Trophy '06 Furtwangen '05 toppen kann...

Ich will ne Rohloff...


----------



## NightRacer (29. September 2006)

heheh...Furtwangen ´05...ohohoh..ich erinnere mich dunkel...

LEIDER musste ich das rennen nach der häfte abbrechen









kleiner Sturz,...war wohl etwas feucht in der Kurve 



MichL


----------



## BaSiS (29. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> Frage an die schnellen Jungs: werden auf der Strecke Trinkflaschen gereicht,
> oder muss man zum füllen anhalten?
> ...



also letztes Mal in Trochtelfingen gab's ''offizielle Verpflegungskontrolle'' mit Flaschen an der ersten Verpflegung - einigermassen sinnlos, denn die war bei km15 (ca.) und Flasche hätteste gekriegt wenn Du eine abgibst


----------



## NightRacer (29. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also letztes Mal in Trochtelfingen gab's ''offizielle Verpflegungskontrolle'' mit Flaschen an der ersten Verpflegung - einigermassen sinnlos, denn die war bei km15 (ca.) und Flasche hätteste gekriegt wenn Du eine abgibst




...und später dann keine mehr??


----------



## BaSiS (29. September 2006)

da ich da kein Bedarf hatte haben mir mein zwei genüge getan 
iss eben so - woanderst gibts gar keine


----------



## Giant_Team (29. September 2006)

@BaSiS: Was hast denn da für en Wetter bestellt  

Flaschen gibt´s bestimmt keine. Vor 2 Jahren in Trochtelfingen war´s jedenfalls so.


----------



## BaSiS (30. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @BaSiS: Was hast denn da für en Wetter bestellt
> 
> Flaschen gibt´s bestimmt keine. Vor 2 Jahren in Trochtelfingen war´s jedenfalls so.



ja, is nu so, wir haben bald Nationalfeiertag !  

natürlich gabs Flaschen Du hast sie nur wieder nicht gefunden !


----------



## Dot (30. September 2006)

So, morgen gehts also wieder rund. Augen zu und durch... .

Das Wetter..., mmh, ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben, dass es schlecht werden soll. Ist halt die Alb  . 

...und gerade jetzt habe ich meine Überschuhe verlegt. Wird auch so gehen.

Wünsche allen morgen ein schnelles Rennen.


----------



## Oetti03 (30. September 2006)

@all

Wie erfolgt eigentlich die Zeitnahme?? Im Starterbeutel war kein Transponder und auf der Teilnehmerinfo steht auch nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (30. September 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wie erfolgt eigentlich die Zeitnahme?? Im Starterbeutel war kein Transponder und auf der Teilnehmerinfo steht auch nix...



alle fahren los und wer als erster im Ziel is hat gewonnen


----------



## Oetti03 (1. Oktober 2006)

So, alle zurück von der Schlammschlacht?!?  War ja mal echt übel. Aber zum Glück hats net geregnet!!
Ich fand des war ein richtig geiler Saisonabschluß. Mit meinem Ergebnis bin ich mehr als zufrieden ( kurz: ich bin stolz auf mich)! Verpflegung war super und auch die restliche Orga war gut. Schade, dass es beim Duschen so nen Stau gab. Aber egal. 

Nächstes Jahr wieder!!


----------



## Dot (1. Oktober 2006)

Muss dir zustimmen. Es machte richtig Spaß. Mit meiner Leistung bin ich auch zufrieden. Das Duschproblem muss beim nächsten Mal gelöst werden. Außerdem wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn alle Toiletten in der Halle geöffet werden. Musste ewig anstehen und hätte beinahe den Start verpasst   (kein Scheiß).

Außerdem war die Essensausgabe etwas nervig und ich hätte mir auch mal andere Nudeln gewünscht, außer Spaghetti. Für den Hauptsponsor dürfte das ja wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## sash73 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leutz!!!

war zwar nur auf den 30km unterwegs aber es war super geil zum fahren.hatte heute meine neuen Reifen drauf und die waren super.bin mega zufrieden,da ich nur 12min langsamer war als der erste.der matsch war richtig geil ))

sash


----------



## NightRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein paar kleine Impressionen von mir...

bin auch zufrieden, 10 min schneller als berechent,
trotz den ´mäßigen´ Bedingungen.
Vor allem hats mich gewundert das meine Schaltung am Schluss nicht aufgegeben hat.

MichL


----------



## Scott (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @all,
meine Impressionen der Alb-Gold-Veranstaltung:
Bedingungen sehr viel besser als nach dem großen Regen der Nacht zu erwarten. Nur meine Leistung war mehr als schlecht. Bin auf die große Runde gestartet und mußte dann nach 3 Stunden meiner schlechten "Saison" mit mangelnden Trainingskilometer Tribut zollen. Wadenkrämpfe und einfach kein Power mehr, da machte es wirklich keinen Sinn. Habe dann nach der Mitteldistanz abgebrochen. Was soll´s..... nächstes Jahr läuft´s hoffentlich wieder normal.......


----------



## Cecil974 (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung sehr nett. Die Strecke war trotz des ganzen Schlamms doch noch ganz ordentlich zu fahren. Spaß hats allemal gemacht.Und ich bin durchgekommen - das war mein Ziel.
Schönen Gruß auch an unsere hessischen Freunde - und die "Weinkönigin"   - da hatten wir am Vorabend doch noch was zu lachen.

Gruß
Tina


----------



## Giant_Team (2. Oktober 2006)

Es war schon eine üble Schlammschlacht. Vor allem auf der Langdistanz in der 2. Runde, da bis dahin alle Teilnehmer bereits einmal über die Strecke gefahren waren. Ok, dafür konnte der Veranstalter nix.
Aber das sich die Farbe von den Startnummern ablöst und diese im Ziel nicht mehr zu erkennen sind, war ne echt schwache Leistung. Hallo!!!???!!! Nun findet der Marathon bereits zum 10. Mal statt und dann solche Anfängerfehler  
Das Ende von der ganzen Geschichte war, das die Siegerlisten der Langdistanz nicht gestimmt haben  Somit sind wir erst einmal zur Zeitnahme hin und haben dies geregelt. Danke Jungs 

Trinkflaschen gab´s auch erst relativ spät. An den ersten Veerpflegungsstationen wollten die, das wir anhalten und unsere Flaschen auffüllen 
Wer war gleich Hauptsponsor - Albgold? Die haben sich mit ihren 125g Nudeln in jedem Starterset aber schwer in Unkosten gestürtzt   Bei anderen Marathons, bei denen die nicht Sponsor sind, bekommt man die Dinger nachgeschmissen.

Kurz vorm Ziel bin ich auf ne Gruppe mit 5-6 Bikern aufgefahren. Alle schön "extremst schnell" und toll nebeneinander gefahren an dem Hügel im Wohngebiet. Ein kurzes "links" hatte aber ein Gemotze zur Folge. Ich mich also vorbei gedrängelt und somit gleich den Kampfgeist eines Motzers gewecket. Coole Leistung von dem Typen der entweder Kurz- aber höchstens Mitteldistanz gefahren ist - du hast im Zielsprint einen Langdistanzler versägt


----------



## sidano77 (2. Oktober 2006)

Also ich fand die Verpflegung auch fürn Arsch, die haben mir da so nen Taurus-Energy trink in meine Flasche getan, da hab ich echt magenprobleme davon bekommen. Ausserdem wurde ich auch gar nicht gewertet, wahrscheinlich konnten sie meine startnummer nicht erkennen. ich versteh echt nicht wieso die keine transponder haben. finde ich echt schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (2. Oktober 2006)

tja,...für das Startgeld könnt man das echt erwarten,...

also Transponder und ne bessere Verpflegung...


@Andre: nicht aufregen,..der Typ dachte warscheinlich du willst ihm auf die letzten Meter noch seine super Platzierung streitig machen...heeheh

MichL


----------



## casita (2. Oktober 2006)

Und ich wunder mich noch, dass da nirgends was von einem Pfand stand, welches für den Transponder zu hinterlegen sei...


----------



## Giant_Team (2. Oktober 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> @Andre: nicht aufregen,..der Typ dachte warscheinlich du willst ihm auf die letzten Meter noch seine super Platzierung streitig machen...heeheh
> 
> MichL



Ich hat´s doch auch eilig, direkt hinter mir war Pia Sunstedt und 2 mal im Jahr lass ich sie nicht vorbei. Mußte doch die Ehre der Hobbybiker hochhalten   
Sie ist die ganze Zeit in meiner Gruppe gefahren und ich kann nur eines sagen, die Frau hat Druck auf dem Pedal


----------



## NightRacer (2. Oktober 2006)

ich weiss,...die Pia, und die Alex hatte ich letztes Jahr in Albstadt kurz vor m Ziel noch gepackt...hehehee

Nur gestern war bei mir die Luft vollends raus...da ging nixmehr


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Oktober 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> tja,...für das Startgeld könnt man das echt erwarten,...
> 
> also Transponder und ne bessere Verpflegung...
> 
> ...


Kommt einfach ins Saarland. St.Ingbert, St. Wendel und der Saarschleifenmarathon in Orscholz.
Bei unseren 3 Top Marathons stimmt das Preis Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Giant_Team (3. Oktober 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Kommt einfach ins Saarland. St.Ingbert, St. Wendel und der Saarschleifenmarathon in Orscholz.
> Bei unseren 3 Top Marathons stimmt das Preis Leistungsverhältnis.



Waren wir doch.  
Das Team Best-Bike-Parts ist bei allen 3 Marathons gestartet - und dazu noch sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnte (4. Oktober 2006)

mir hats sehr gut gefallen. orga war klasse, die stimmung gut, verpflegung hat auch gepasst und der streckenzustand war dann doch nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. die zeit die ich mir vorgenommen habe, habe ich zwar nicht geschafft aber dafür deutlich mehr leute hinter mit gelassen als ich dachte - insgesamt bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.
ein besonderes lob möchte ich noch den streckenposten aussprechen die durch ihre anfeuerungen doch noch die ein oder anderen körner bei mir frei machen konnten. und die zuschauer die an der strecke waren, waren auch sehr geil drauf. nur der typ mit der riesentröte hat mich etwas irritiert...  
und in anbetracht des doch recht coolen trickots, sind die 35,- eur startgeld ja nun wikrlich nicht zu viel...


----------



## fischerman (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mal kurz eine Frage zu den Zuschauern. Ich bin selber an der Steigung kurz vor der Verpflegung bei ca. 38km gestanden und hab dort natürlich etwas angefeuert. Da sich doch recht viele Fahrer bei uns bedankt haben, hatte ich den Eindruck, dass bis dort hin noch nicht viele Zuschauer an der Strecke waren. Täuscht da mein Eindruck?


----------



## arnte (4. Oktober 2006)

fischerman schrieb:


> Ich hab mal kurz eine Frage zu den Zuschauern. Ich bin selber an der Steigung kurz vor der Verpflegung bei ca. 38km gestanden und hab dort natürlich etwas angefeuert. Da sich doch recht viele Fahrer bei uns bedankt haben, hatte ich den Eindruck, dass bis dort hin noch nicht viele Zuschauer an der Strecke waren. Täuscht da mein Eindruck?



es waren insgesamt nicht viele zuschauer - meist halt nur an den ortschaften. aber wie gesagt haben die streckenposten das zum großen teil wieder wett gemacht.  
und naja, bei 38 km hat man halt auch noch luft um sich zu bedanken...


----------



## oscar, grouch (4. Oktober 2006)

Also ich fand die Verpflegung ziemlich gut, hatte kurz vor der zweiten Verpflegung einen Hungerast. Da freut man sich über Nutella-Brot und Laugenwecken. Und der Tee war warm und gut.Was will man mehr. Die Organisation fand ich auch o.k. und auch noch ein Lob an die Streckenposten, haben einen auch noch auf den letzten Metern motiviert.


----------



## Scott (4. Oktober 2006)

nur der typ mit der riesentröte hat mich etwas irritiert... 



Sorry,
den fand ich ganz lustig..... mit dem hab ich gar nicht gerechnet, so mitten im Wald......


----------



## BaSiS (8. Oktober 2006)

also ich wünsche mir für demnächst Jagertee und Glühwein, wenn isch so was fahren muss 
die Rosinensemmeln waren sehr lecker ! leider nur erste Runde - naja die zwote hatte ich ja dann auch was anderes zu tun


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Oktober 2006)

arnte schrieb:


> so, die "besichtigungstour" hab ich überlebt. also mit nem crossrad kann das niemand fahren...na schön, es sind einige teile asphaltiert, aber es gibt auch genügend anstiege die sowohl sausteil als auch vom untergrund her nicht einfach sind. ich hoffe sehr, dass es am sonntag trocken ist, sonst wird das echt übel.
> insgesamt finde ich die strecke aber wirklich schön. ich freu mich auf sonntag (hoffentlich spielt petrus mit...)



Sorry, aber ich bin die Strecke schon 3-4 mal gefahren und ich konnte absolut keine Stücke ausmachen die Sausteil sind, ich bin nicht gerade der Kraftfahrer schlecht hin und kurble eigentlich lieber, aber am Sonntag hätt ich gut und gerne aufs kleine Blatt verzichten können. Es gibt einen einzigen Anstieg, der etwas steiler ist, beginnt auf Ashphalt und oben wirds ein wenig steinig - das wars aber auch schon und den Schluss kann man auch mit dem mittleren Blatt fahren, im kleinen ist es halt bequemer.


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Oktober 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wie erfolgt eigentlich die Zeitnahme?? Im Starterbeutel war kein Transponder und auf der Teilnehmerinfo steht auch nix...



Das ist ja der Bullshit, der Veranstalter lernt einfach nix dazu!!! Bei dem Dreck konnte keine Sau die Nummern lesen, und wenn man dann im Ziel die Nummer und den Namen nennt nutzt das doch nix, und auf der Ergebnissliste hat man 20min mehr als auf dem HAC!!! Und komischerweise sind die vor mir alle nach mir ins Ziel gekommen. Ein Transponder wäre doch heute absolute Pflicht - kostet halt ein wenig und ist wohl bei den 35 Euro nicht drin    
In den Verpflegungen standen dann 1-2 Leute, und wenn einer nach ner Flasche rief hieß es absteigen, Flasche gibts nur im Tausch und wenn man anhält!!! Noch so ne Pleite!!! Ich versteh das einfach nicht, die machen das schon 10 Jahre und es klappt immer noch nicht. Und ich war beileibe nicht der einzige, die Ergebnislisten wurden mehrmals korrigiert!!!
Wetter war mal ausnahmsweise keine Katastrophe - die Strecke allerdings schon. Wobei die nach wie vor so einfach ist, dass sie mit Semislicks (selbst im Matsch) gefahren werden kann, die paar schlechte Stücke könnte man laufen und wär immer noch schneller als mit "guten" Reifen. Irgendwie nicht der Brüller die Strecke, aber da sie zur GermanBikeMasters Serie gehört...


----------



## arnte (9. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin die Strecke schon 3-4 mal gefahren und ich konnte absolut keine Stücke ausmachen die Sausteil sind, ich bin nicht gerade der Kraftfahrer schlecht hin und kurble eigentlich lieber, aber am Sonntag hätt ich gut und gerne aufs kleine Blatt verzichten können. Es gibt einen einzigen Anstieg, der etwas steiler ist, beginnt auf Ashphalt und oben wirds ein wenig steinig - das wars aber auch schon und den Schluss kann man auch mit dem mittleren Blatt fahren, im kleinen ist es halt bequemer.



komischerweise kamen mir die "anstiege" beim rennen auch nicht mehr so steil vor wie bei der besichtigungstour. und ich bin tatsächlich komplett ohne kleines blatt gefahren, weil mein umwerfer so verdreckt war, dass er nicht mehr aufs kleine blatt schalten wollte und ich mir die zeit zum säubern nicht gegönnt habe. bis auf den von dir genannten huckel bin ich trotzdem problemlos überall hochgekommen...
tja, steilheit scheint offensichtlich ne ziemlich subjektive sache zu sein


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Oktober 2006)

arnte schrieb:


> komischerweise kamen mir die "anstiege" beim rennen auch nicht mehr so steil vor wie bei der besichtigungstour. und ich bin tatsächlich komplett ohne kleines blatt gefahren, weil mein umwerfer so verdreckt war, dass er nicht mehr aufs kleine blatt schalten wollte und ich mir die zeit zum säubern nicht gegönnt habe. bis auf den von dir genannten huckel bin ich trotzdem problemlos überall hochgekommen...
> tja, steilheit scheint offensichtlich ne ziemlich subjektive sache zu sein



Klar, je schneller Du fährst, desto flacher kommen die die Anstiege vor  und im Rennen sieht eh einiges anders aus - die Zeiten tät ich im Training nie hinbekommen!
Aber mal Scherz beiseite, die Strecke ist glaub ich wirklich die einfachste die ich kenne, da freut sich jeder Rennradfahrer, der mal kurz aufs MTB steigt drüber. Wenn Du die Strecken in Bad Wildbad oder Neustadt a.d.W. mal fährst weißt Du was steil ist. Von irgendwelchen Strecken in den Alpen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (9. Oktober 2006)

Oh ja die Rennradler. Ist doch beim Start einer ganz todesmutig nach vorne gefahrn...
Und aus sicherer Quelle weis ich, am1. Berg hat der ein wenig rumgestanden   

Wenn die Jungs mal über Puls 160 gehn müsse - isses aus und vorbei


----------



## arnte (9. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Oh ja die Rennradler. Ist doch beim Start einer ganz todesmutig nach vorne gefahrn...
> Und aus sicherer Quelle weis ich, am1. Berg hat der ein wenig rumgestanden
> 
> Wenn die Jungs mal über Puls 160 gehn müsse - isses aus und vorbei



mit dem puls hatte das sicher weniger zu tun als mit der fahrtechnik...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Oh ja die Rennradler. Ist doch beim Start einer ganz todesmutig nach vorne gefahrn...
> Und aus sicherer Quelle weis ich, am1. Berg hat der ein wenig rumgestanden
> 
> Wenn die Jungs mal über Puls 160 gehn müsse - isses aus und vorbei



 In der Ebene kann ich auch nicht mehr als 160!!! Am Berg schon    wenn man das nicht gewöhnt ist wirds blöd!!! Aber wie gesagt, so richtig bergig wars ja nicht, tät die Jungs gern mal mit auf ne richtige MTB-Strecke nehmen...


----------



## Giant_Team (9. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> In der Ebene kann ich auch nicht mehr als 160!!! Am Berg schon    wenn man das nicht gewöhnt ist wirds blöd!!! Aber wie gesagt, so richtig bergig wars ja nicht, tät die Jungs gern mal mit auf ne richtige MTB-Strecke nehmen...



Jup, das würde bestimmt sau spaßig werden. Fragt sich nur für wen


----------



## arnte (9. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Jup, das würde bestimmt sau spaßig werden. Fragt sich nur für wen




das könnte man umgedreht, also nen mtbler auf ne ausgedehnte rennradrunde (z.b. inkl. ein oder zwei netter alpenpässe), sicher genauso machen. hier hätten dann allerdings vermutlich die rennradler mehr spaß...


----------



## Giant_Team (9. Oktober 2006)

@ arnte: Hee, nicht persönlich nehmen. A Späßle muß sein.   Außerdem bin ich auch schon mit dem MTB diverse RTF´s und Alpenmarathons gefahrn. Auch da wurde ich berghoch relativ selten überholt.


----------



## arnte (9. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ arnte: Hee, nicht persönlich nehmen. A Späßle muß sein.   Außerdem bin ich auch schon mit dem MTB diverse RTF´s und Alpenmarathons gefahrn. Auch da wurde ich berghoch relativ selten überholt.



bevor ich was persönlich nehme, musst du schon persönlich werden 

ich finde nur immer so quervergleiche ala wir sind doch die viel besseren radfahrer, läufer, sportler, weiß der geier was, bisserl blöde. jeder hat halt da seine stärkern wo er am meisten trainiert. äpfel, birnen, etc. pp...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Jup, das würde bestimmt sau spaßig werden. Fragt sich nur für wen



Na für die MTB-Fahrer!!!!    
Nicht, das es keine Rennradfahrer gäbe, die nicht auch biken könnten, aber dazu müssen sie halt auch öfters mal ins Gelände und grad bei Rennen wie in Trochtelfingen sind auch welche dabei, die normalerweise nie im Gelände fahren...


----------



## BaSiS (10. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na für die MTB-Fahrer!!!!
> Nicht, das es keine Rennradfahrer gäbe, die nicht auch biken könnten, aber dazu müssen sie halt auch öfters mal ins Gelände und grad bei Rennen wie in Trochtelfingen sind auch welche dabei, die normalerweise nie im Gelände fahren...



zu gütig !
      
ich tu euch noch weh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
schau'n wir mal wer wo seinen Spass hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (10. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> zu gütig !
> 
> ich tu euch noch weh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> schau'n wir mal wer wo seinen Spass hat



Nu komm mal runter    

im Grunde deines Herzens biste doch MTB-ler 

Schickst mir BITTE noch den Link wegen der Kassette. Weißt schon die für die Männerübersetzung.


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2006)

arnte schrieb:


> das könnte man umgedreht, also nen mtbler auf ne ausgedehnte rennradrunde (z.b. inkl. ein oder zwei netter alpenpässe), sicher genauso machen. hier hätten dann allerdings vermutlich die rennradler mehr spaß...



Na das mit den Pässen ging vermutlich noch, was mich immer alle macht ist ewig und auch noch schnell geradeausfahren, da täten sie mich wohl ziemlich versägen, das liegt mir einfach nicht (trainiere ich ja auch nicht).


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> zu gütig !
> 
> ich tu euch noch weh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> schau'n wir mal wer wo seinen Spass hat




Wer wird den gleich gewaltätig werden???  
Und wer fühlt sich den gleich angesprochen??? Es gibt unzweifelhaft einige Rennradfahrer, die zum Ende der Saison mal ein MTB-Rennen mitfahren, in Trochtelfingen/Münsingen funktioniert das auch einwandfrei - würden sie es in Neustadt oder Bad Wildbad machen wärs übel. Am 1. Berg vorneraus und in der Abfahrt laufen! Wie schon gesagt, es gibt durchaus Leute die beides können, von denen spricht hier aber keiner!


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Nu komm mal runter
> 
> im Grunde deines Herzens biste doch MTB-ler
> 
> Schickst mir BITTE noch den Link wegen der Kassette. Weißt schon die für die Männerübersetzung.



Ist der immer so empfindlich???    
Ich ärger mich doch auch nicht wenn sie mich auf der Strasse versägen, das ist ihr Revier, das ist OK, wenn ich da wegen schlechten Wetters oder im Frühjahr Strasse fahre ist das völlig normal, dass die grinsend an mir vorbeifahren.


----------



## BaSiS (11. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wer wird den gleich gewaltätig werden???
> Und wer fühlt sich den gleich angesprochen??? Es gibt unzweifelhaft einige Rennradfahrer, die zum Ende der Saison mal ein MTB-Rennen mitfahren, in Trochtelfingen/Münsingen funktioniert das auch einwandfrei - würden sie es in Neustadt oder Bad Wildbad machen wärs übel. Am 1. Berg vorneraus und in der Abfahrt laufen! Wie schon gesagt, es gibt durchaus Leute die beides können, von denen spricht hier aber keiner!



Du meintest gewalttätig - nein das will ich nicht, aber nächstens Jahr ein paar Schmerzen bereiten    hmm, vielleicht  


> '' Ist der immer so empfindlich???    ''


 - klar Mimöschen     und so sanft müsst ihr mich auch behandeln


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2006)

@ klaus_winstel & @ BaSiS: So Jungens nu is Schluß. Das wird nächstes Jahr wieder auf der Strecke geregelt. Da wart ich dann wieder das der BaSiS von hinne kommt und mich am Berg wieder versägt und ärgere mich tierisch darüber   

Man sieht sich wohl dan wieder im Rahmen der GBM, bei mir aber erst auf deutschem Boden. Die spinnen ja wohl - von wegen Zypern  
Somit vertreiben sie zuerst alle Hobbyfahrer und die meisten Lizenzler können sich das auch nicht leisten.

@BaSiS: Wat is nun mit der Kassette. War doch ganz sanft zu dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (11. Oktober 2006)

@Giant_Team Du hast Post 
und ja wie ich die Tüte von Neustadt geleert habe - musste ich auch erst mal schlucken (Zypern 1. Rennen zur GBM ?!??!? ) 
ich glaube das 1. Rennen zur Challenge ist auf Gran Canaria !!!  
nun gut für die Mehrzahl wird damit das ''Streichergebnis'' feststehen  
und ich werde versuchen meine Chefin (und Geldbeutel) zu überzeugen, daß ich im Frühjahr 2007 bei die Türken radlfahren muss 
dann kann ich in Münsingen wieder hinterher fahren und Rosinenbrötchen essen


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Du meintest gewalttätig - nein das will ich nicht, aber nächstens Jahr ein paar Schmerzen bereiten    hmm, vielleicht
> - klar Mimöschen   und so sanft müsst ihr mich auch behandeln



Aha, Schmerzen bereiten aber nicht gewalttätig sein - wie geht das??? Mir bereitet es keine Schmerzen wenn jemand schneller ist, das ist immer so, daran hab ich mich gewöhnt   Oder willste mein Rad dreckig machen - das bereitet mir Schmerzen - das wär aber auch nicht fair!!!    

... und gut, ich werde in Zukunft Rücksicht nehmen und mich vorsichtiger ausdrücken    (keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll)


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ klaus_winstel & @ BaSiS: So Jungens nu is Schluß. Das wird nächstes Jahr wieder auf der Strecke geregelt. Da wart ich dann wieder das der BaSiS von hinne kommt und mich am Berg wieder versägt und ärgere mich tierisch darüber
> 
> Man sieht sich wohl dan wieder im Rahmen der GBM, bei mir aber erst auf deutschem Boden. Die spinnen ja wohl - von wegen Zypern
> Somit vertreiben sie zuerst alle Hobbyfahrer und die meisten Lizenzler können sich das auch nicht leisten.
> ...



Genau regeln wir das auf der Strecke - muss also anständig über Winter trainieren, nicht so wie dieses Jahr!!!

Also mit der GBM haben die echt einen Schuss in der Waffel!!!! 4 Rennen waren gut, 5 naja auch noch OK, aber 6 und dann auf Zypern! Im Februar???
Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Gibts dann wenigstens 2 Streichergebnisse oder wieder nur 1? Ich find die ganze Orga nicht so der Brüller


----------



## BaSiS (12. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Genau regeln wir das auf der Strecke - muss also anständig über Winter trainieren, nicht so wie dieses Jahr!!!
> 
> Also mit der GBM haben die echt einen Schuss in der Waffel!!!! 4 Rennen waren gut, 5 naja auch noch OK, aber 6 und dann auf Zypern! Im Februar???
> Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Gibts dann wenigstens 2 Streichergebnisse oder wieder nur 1? Ich find die ganze Orga nicht so der Brüller



hmmm , das seh ich nu nicht ganz so 
meiner Ansicht nach solte eine Serie so 15 Rennen umfassen und ohne Streichergebnis, Geländeradsport ist eine ''ehrliche'' Disziplin und so ein Reglement würde jeder verstehen 
die rennen natürlich in Baden-Württemberg und Bayern, aber die Organisation durch die Akademie empfinde ich sonst für recht gut !

also das mit dem Wintertraining ist jawohl leicht gesagt - erzähl ich jedes Jahr und dann schieb ich nach Magstadt die Möhre in den Keller im Januar zum Duathlon darf sie dann einmal raus um bis April zu verrosten, irgendwann musste halt auch mal Deiner Chefin zeigen wofür sie Dich hat   und im Sommer willste dann wieder zeitig heim gehen


----------



## Giant_Team (12. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> irgendwann musste halt auch mal Deiner Chefin zeigen wofür sie Dich hat   und im Sommer willste dann wieder zeitig heim gehen



Selber Schuld, solche Behinderungen werden spätestens im Frühjahr vor die Tür gesetzt und dann steht einer stressfreien Saison nix im Weg.


----------



## BaSiS (12. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, solche Behinderungen werden spätestens im Frühjahr vor die Tür gesetzt und dann steht einer stressfreien Saison nix im Weg.



ja super , iregndwann muss jeder mal was tun


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, solche Behinderungen werden spätestens im Frühjahr vor die Tür gesetzt und dann steht einer stressfreien Saison nix im Weg.




Na gut, das Problem hab ich nicht, meine fährt mit, und von Jahr zu Jahr besser, die Plätze hätt ich gern, die meine Freundin so einfähr (naja die Konkurrenz ist bei mir auch was größer). Klar fährt sie nicht mein Tempo, aber gelegentlichen Ausfahrten steht absolut nix im Wege, ansonsten sind wir beide viel auf dem Bock.

Aber ich werd im Winter auch immer was träge, mal sehen obs dieses Jahr besser wird, nachdem ich in der Saison grad mal die Hälfte von letztem Jahr gefahren bin soll die nächste wieder besser werden. Mit Kälte hab ich ja auch gar kein Problem nur die Nässe stinkt mir gewaltig und die Rolle ist auch nicht grad mein bester Freund - vielleicht wirds ein trockener Winter...


----------



## NightRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

...ja,..lieber kalt und trocken


----------



## BaSiS (13. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na gut, das Problem hab ich nicht, meine fährt mit, und von Jahr zu Jahr besser, die Plätze hätt ich gern, die meine Freundin so einfähr (naja die Konkurrenz ist bei mir auch was größer). Klar fährt sie nicht mein Tempo, aber gelegentlichen Ausfahrten steht absolut nix im Wege, ansonsten sind wir beide viel auf dem Bock.
> 
> Aber ich werd im Winter auch immer was träge, mal sehen obs dieses Jahr besser wird, nachdem ich in der Saison grad mal die Hälfte von letztem Jahr gefahren bin soll die nächste wieder besser werden. Mit Kälte hab ich ja auch gar kein Problem nur die Nässe stinkt mir gewaltig und die Rolle ist auch nicht grad mein bester Freund - vielleicht wirds ein trockener Winter...




   mein Gott seid ihr flach ! was hat das mit meiner Chefin zu tun ?!?!??? 
die Projekte müssen irgendwann fertig werden, da fragt kein Industriepartner nach Bastian's lieben MTB-Ergebnissen


----------



## tedeschino (14. Oktober 2006)

Gruß an Lutz!

Andi

http://www.din-team.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> mein Gott seid ihr flach ! was hat das mit meiner Chefin zu tun ?!?!???
> die Projekte müssen irgendwann fertig werden, da fragt kein Industriepartner nach Bastian's lieben MTB-Ergebnissen





Ach Du meinst wirklich Deine Chefin, dachte es wäre Deine Art von liebevoller Bezeichnung für Deine Freundin ....      
Ausserdem so ein Tag hat 24h und die wirste (trotz Projektnot) doch nicht komplett arbeiten - oder???


----------



## Giant_Team (15. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ach Du meinst wirklich Deine Chefin, dachte es wäre Deine Art von liebevoller Bezeichnung für Deine Freundin ....
> Ausserdem so ein Tag hat 24h und die wirste (trotz Projektnot) doch nicht komplett arbeiten - oder???



@klaus_winstel: Der BaSiS hat uns aber böse hinter´s Licht geführt?


----------



## BaSiS (15. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ach Du meinst wirklich Deine Chefin, dachte es wäre Deine Art von liebevoller Bezeichnung für Deine Freundin ....
> Ausserdem so ein Tag hat 24h und die wirste (trotz Projektnot) doch nicht komplett arbeiten - oder???



Chefin ??? - euch trau ich da alles zu !    
nein 24h nicht - aber mit mit Krafttraining im Studio bin ich bedient (''ich geh' in die Muckibude'' - darf man das inzwischen wieder sagen ?)


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @klaus_winstel: Der BaSiS hat uns aber böse hinter´s Licht geführt?



Naja, wer hätte gedacht, dass er das so ernst meint???? Wo er doch vorher auch nicht so ganz ernst geschrieben hat????   
(wollte uns doch nicht wirklich weh tun - oder)


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Chefin ??? - euch trau ich da alles zu !
> nein 24h nicht - aber mit mit Krafttraining im Studio bin ich bedient (''ich geh' in die Muckibude'' - darf man das inzwischen wieder sagen ?)




Hmm, hab ich früher auch gemacht, da hab ich dann 80kg gewogen - nicht unbedingt optimal zum bergauffahren! Am Schluss reißt Du dann noch den Leichtbaulenker ab, wegen zuviel Kraft, auch nicht optimal!   

Na ich bin irgendwie lieber draussen, wenns irgendwie geht auf dem Bike, ggf. noch Laufen und vor allem Snowboarden - natürlich auch nicht unbedingt das Biketraining schlechthin, aber wir betreiben das ja als Hobby und nicht als Beruf, da darf man sich schonmal was anderes gönnen.


----------



## BaSiS (18. Oktober 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hmm, hab ich früher auch gemacht, da hab ich dann 80kg gewogen - nicht unbedingt optimal zum bergauffahren! Am Schluss reißt Du dann noch den Leichtbaulenker ab, wegen zuviel Kraft, auch nicht optimal!
> 
> Na ich bin irgendwie lieber draussen, wenns irgendwie geht auf dem Bike, ggf. noch Laufen und vor allem Snowboarden - natürlich auch nicht unbedingt das Biketraining schlechthin, aber wir betreiben das ja als Hobby und nicht als Beruf, da darf man sich schonmal was anderes gönnen.



vor'm Lenker kommt die Plastekurbel !!!     

na schön draussen ist's doch schon so bald dunkel


----------



## Giant_Team (18. Oktober 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> vor'm Lenker kommt die Plastekurbel !!!



Was macht eigentlich deine versprochene Neuerungenschaft 
Schon verbogen vor lauter Muckibude?


----------



## BaSiS (20. Oktober 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich deine versprochene Neuerungenschaft
> Schon verbogen vor lauter Muckibude?



wird noch gefräst ! Anfang November soll sie nu kommen
hauptsache ich muss mich nicht verbiegen !


----------

